# Skervesen Raptor Build - my second / Neck Thru



## Birdman (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

next week will be start my second Custom Skervesen Raptor build.

the spec`s :

*Body : *
Raptor 6 string right handed
Body - Swamp Ash 
Top - Bubinga + Flamed Maple
Binding - Ivoriod

*Neck :*
Construction Neck Thru, 5-piece Flamed Maple/Bubinga
Fingerboard - Zirocote 
Binding - Ivoriod

*Headstock : *
Custom Headstock

*Hardware :*
Schaller Hannes
Hipshot Locking Tuners
Dunlop Flushmount Straplocks
Pickups Bare Knuckle



Today Jarek sent me the first wood pics.


here we go !!!

Fretboard...












Maple Top...









er


----------



## mphsc (Oct 26, 2012)

Sounds interesting & those guys are pumping them out. The top sounds like a cool idea...


----------



## bob123 (Oct 26, 2012)

holy shit, that top is gonna be RIDICULOUS when its done!!!


----------



## angus (Oct 26, 2012)

Awesome!! 

...I was going to order my third as a neck-thru.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice! I love the Ziricote board. Are you going for a Les Paul shape or was that just drawn in on the wood. I'm very interested in seeing how they do the heel on their neck-thrus.


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Oct 27, 2012)

Drawing is not related to the project. Will be Raptor NTB with Custom headstock


----------



## Vicious7 (Oct 27, 2012)

Damn! That's nice.

Wait wait wait, you said the build was starting next week but they already have wood and stuff already??? Are they working in the future or something?


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Oct 27, 2012)

No, we think about the future when we buy wood


----------



## Birdman (Oct 27, 2012)

Vicious7 said:


> Damn! That's nice.
> 
> Wait wait wait, you said the build was starting next week but they already have wood and stuff already??? Are they working in the future or something?



No.....I talked to Jarek a few weeks ago and he said that he gets nice flamed maple tops ... so I was waiting for. Also he ordered Ziricote for the woodshop and recommended it for my project.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 27, 2012)

Custom headstock eh? Can't wait to see this one!


----------



## Birdman (Oct 27, 2012)

a little bit later Sir


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 28, 2012)

Birdman said:


> a little bit later Sir


Tease


----------



## Birdman (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi guys....

for my new Raptor I would have a new headstock design so I designed a little bit. It`s hard to find a Design that it is nice and a little bit different to other designs.
Made many drawings the last days and a couple of them I will show you.


















next try step by step...























the original Raptor Headtsock to control the size and layout...






*my final design...*


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Oct 29, 2012)

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 29, 2012)

This is gonna be sick!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, this one gets my vote. For obvious reasons.


----------



## thepylestory (Oct 30, 2012)

Its so badass that Skervesen are so fast because we will see the finished beauty in no time!!


----------



## Birdman (Oct 30, 2012)

Update


----------



## Maggai (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks awesome, also cool headstock ideas! I'm thinking about what my next Skervesen will be, because I'm sure I will get another one at some point.


----------



## Birdman (Nov 7, 2012)

show must go on











*holy shit .....the color for my maple top....*


----------



## themike (Nov 7, 2012)

Absolutely great top there !


----------



## DTSH (Nov 7, 2012)

That maple is going to be amazing.. I dig the veneer on the headstock too. Gives it the Blackmachine/Parker shape but looks a lot easier to hang on a wall.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks awesome so far! Is that still Bubinga in the neck?


----------



## joe-tofu (Nov 8, 2012)

Haha ... because of the Les Paul-shape on your first top-pic I was under the impression that you're doing a modern LP and I was like *yikes*, because I couldn't imagine the Raptor-Headstock on an LP 

Looking good, man


----------



## Birdman (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words. I think the maple top can't be better.



drawnacrol said:


> Looks awesome so far! Is that still Bubinga in the neck?



Yes ....it is Bubinga in the Neck.



Birdman


----------



## Birdman (Nov 8, 2012)

next update....


----------



## Birdman (Nov 15, 2012)

It`s update time
I`m really happy with my self designed Headstock. What do you think about it guys?


----------



## Birdman (Nov 22, 2012)

It`s time for new pic`s


----------



## Alex_IBZ (Nov 22, 2012)

Delicious! Keep 'em coming


----------



## GXPO (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing a neck through Skervesen.. Subscribed.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice fretboard!

And what is that slab of wood under the guitar?! It looks tasty, natures own swirl.
Hopefully its a top for a future build and not just the workbench


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 23, 2012)

^I was thinking about that piece too. Looking at the way Birdman's guitar is laid on top of it in the first of the three photos it seems that if they cut it right they can make the grain follow the body shape of another Raptor.


----------



## facepalm66 (Nov 23, 2012)

awesome. 
The headstock looks like a Blackmachine's one


----------



## Birdman (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words.



facepalm66 said:


> awesome.
> The headstock looks like a Blackmachine's one



I think it looks a bit different to blackmachine`s headstock, especially the end of the headstock.

take a look at the pic`s


----------



## Amanita (Nov 23, 2012)

all your base are belong to Parker anyway


----------



## Birdman (Nov 23, 2012)

absolutely


----------



## teamSKDM (Nov 23, 2012)

I must say, your headstock is probably my second favorite of among the parker/blackmachine style. even though, blackmachine has mastered it. I dont think it gets any better looking.


----------



## immortalx (Nov 23, 2012)

That top is gorgeous  And i really like the headstock shape. Yep, maybe Parker or Blackmachine comes to mind, but it's your own custom shape and these days it's hard to design something that is radically different.


----------



## facepalm66 (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah man, i get what you are saying. Myself trying to solve the endless puzzle of designing the guitar.


----------



## PureImagination (Nov 25, 2012)

I like it, nice choices with everything


----------



## Birdman (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks again for the nice words guys.

show must go on......


----------



## technomancer (Nov 29, 2012)

Damn the figure in that top is epic. This is going to be awesome when it's done.


----------



## Birdman (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks man !!!
Yes ... that top is outstanding.


----------



## GXPO (Nov 30, 2012)

This is shaping up nicely. The finished product is going to help me make a decision as to whether or not I pull the trigger on one of these..


----------



## Birdman (Dec 1, 2012)

Today Jarek sent me tons of pics.......


----------



## angus (Dec 1, 2012)

Damn! Next Skervesen is absolutely a neck-thru. I wish my current ones were! Haha. That's going to be a killer player. Maybe I missed it- any color added?


----------



## Birdman (Dec 1, 2012)

the color would be.......


----------



## kruneh (Dec 1, 2012)

Now that looks awesome, coming along very nicely


----------



## Mysticlamp (Dec 1, 2012)

....HOLY CRAP


----------



## Birdman (Dec 6, 2012)

update with colored top and headstock....


----------



## bob123 (Dec 6, 2012)

I love the speed these guys work at. No messing around, no 6-12 month wait times to get STARTED, just crankin out awesome guitars. I may have to get one!


----------



## jahosy (Dec 6, 2012)

Love it! Keep them coming!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice color


----------



## quoenusz (Dec 7, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## rifftrauma (Dec 7, 2012)

Mmmmmmm looks awesome!


----------



## Birdman (Dec 14, 2012)

a little teaser....
The guitar will ship on Monday


----------



## jahosy (Dec 14, 2012)

Birdman said:


> a little teaser....
> The guitar will ship on Monday



Damn you birdie


----------



## jahosy (Dec 14, 2012)

Is your neck thru in the same finish as the bolt-on?


----------



## Birdman (Dec 14, 2012)

No.... the neck thru guitar finish has more brown and red and the bolt on guitar finish is more yellow


----------



## Minoin (Dec 14, 2012)

You're such a lucky dude with great taste!


----------



## Darkened (Dec 16, 2012)

I love Skervesens, and yours is in really great taste! I'm jelous


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 16, 2012)

Damn that's spiffy...


----------



## Birdman (Jan 7, 2013)

new`s about my Raptor.
o.k. guys ..... 
The guitar has arrived me on 12/19/2012 . It is a great sounding and feeling guitar but the color was not what I like. Important to know for you guys is, it was not a mistake of Skervesen rather I did not like the color. MY MISTAKE
I spoke with Jarek and decided I will spent a little extra money to make a refin. Sent it back to Skervesen.

.... it was sanded back and stained with new color....


----------



## JLP2005 (Jan 7, 2013)

Dear sweet 6lb 11 ounce, blond-haired, blue-eyed baby jesus that is one sexy, sexy, sexy, sexy finish...

I am a fucking sucker for greys and blacks on a guitar.


----------



## angus (Jan 7, 2013)

So much better! That looks really striking. Awesome gray/black.


----------



## Gregori (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm glad you got the refinish. I hated the original color, but the new color is awesome.


----------



## Watty (Jan 7, 2013)

Add some blue to that baby and.........well, there wouldn't be words.

And the first color was awesome, though I can understand not gelling with the color. I owned a PRS that I just couldn't get into because the color wasn't something I ended up liking as much as I though I would. Kudos on realizing it early while it was still a possibly to refin easily.


----------



## angus (Jan 7, 2013)

That said, how was the neckthru? I'm trying to decide whether to go neck-thru or bolt-on again with #3.


----------



## jahosy (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks fantastic mate!


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 9, 2013)

Love the new color! I like how this guitar is a neck-through rather than a bolt-on.


----------



## Birdman (Jan 19, 2013)

a little teaser before I`ll post the NGD thread....


----------



## Watty (Jan 19, 2013)

Is that the camera, or is there still some yellow streaking left above the bridge and to the left of the bridge pickup?


----------



## Birdman (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha..... that`s from the sun protection on my window.... reflected on the top.

another pic.....yellow is now at the lower left corner. Otherwise are anything shadows and reflections. The top is absolutely clean and looks so incredible.


----------



## Watty (Jan 19, 2013)

Fair enough man, it does look great!


----------



## angus (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks amazing!! I love the color.

How does the neck-thru compare with the bolt-on? Inquiring minds and all that.


----------



## Dizz (Jan 23, 2013)

angus said:


> Looks amazing!! I love the color.
> 
> How does the neck-thru compare with the bolt-on? Inquiring minds and all that.



I concur... do tell!!

Oh, and congrats!


----------



## Birdman (Jan 26, 2013)

NGD thread is up...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/225736-ngd-skervesen-raptor-neck-thru-body.html


----------

